# LG Monitor Problem



## Ken Johnson (May 12, 2009)

I have a LG Monitor Flatron W2234S, which is still within warranty ( 1 year). It has started to blackout .....reveal the LG logo and then revert to the open program. I have moved it from one computer to another ....same problem. 
I have set the display to the recommended setting.....1680 x 1050.....
The problem seems to start late in the day.....and then any change in my program, the screen blacks out and resets. 

I have checked the connection to the screen...its ok. 

Any suggestions before I return it for warranty service. 

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If it's doing the same thing on different computers (presumably with different VGA cables), then I would send it back to be repaired or replaced.


----------

